# Outbacking Time!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Just a note...

I'll be off the forum for about 5 days on an OUTBACKING mission. (family reunion in Northern Minnesota)

If you have any issues, complaints, gripes, happy thoughts, etc...

Pass them on to other staff members!









I'm OUTTA HERE!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have fun Jolly!

We'll be here when you get back.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great time Jolly
And a safe trip
See you when you get back.

Don


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Have fun


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Good trip. No OUTBACK problems at all.

No rain. No mosquitoes. No bees. No flies.

No air conditiong. No Tv. Not needed.

Wasn't even warm enough to go swimming. Fine by me.

Meteor shower was entertaining enough.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome back! Glad to hear it was a good trip.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Jolly,

Sounds like a perfect vacation!

Amazing what a little change in latitude can do for your attitude!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We're leaving Friday for a quick weekend camping trip. It's short, but better then staying at home just looking at the trailer.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a blast!

Remember the trip report is due 24hrs after you return









Thor


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WHAT I FAILED TO MENTION...

about the seemingly... GREAT TRIP:

I was able to meet the local SHERIFF, FIRST RESPONDERS, FIRE DEPT, and PARAMEDICS at the campground.

We were trying to have a pre-reunion party, when an episode of JERRY SPRINGER came to life!

You can't pick your family I guess!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like an unfinished story


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK Jolly, give it up!
You can't just tease us like that and not follow through...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

!


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2005)

California Jim said:


> !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off tonite for short wkend here also and I'd agree "BETTER THAN LOOKING AT IT PARKED"in driveway.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well Jolly at least you had a good trip
And your back safe and sound.

Don


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> WHAT I FAILED TO MENTION...
> 
> about the seemingly... GREAT TRIP:
> 
> ...


Come on Jolly...you gotta tell us! It sounds like we might be related as we had sherriff and Water Rescue (???) at our reunion last year... Oh yeah, and my crazy aunt Sharon almost got her block knocked off...by me and about 10 other people!







Like you said "you can't pick your family".


----------

